# Search for filter, opinions?



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

The space behind my tank is a mere 3.7" so what filters that are 3.5" front-to-back would you guys recommend. It has to be fairly quiet and have decent GPH. I am using it to filter out particulates in the water column just personal preference, i know it isn't harmful to fish. I don't want to use a sponge filter since this is for my show tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You forgot to mention the size of aquarium you are looking to filter.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry about that, its a 90 gallon. Just looking for some good mechanical filtration.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I just got a 90G. I'm going with an eheim 2217. Silent, and easily can filter a 90g. It's got tons of good reviews.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a fluval g6, eheim pro3. I need more mechanical filtration cuz these little buggers are messy eater and poop at day lol.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

you don't necessarily need more filtration if you're just getting rid of waste. You can 
a) run a series of PVC pipes along the bottom, connect it to pump and prevent waste from settling. That way, your filter will be able to suck it up.

b)run a reversed underground filter which does almost the same as a).

c)buy an AC 500. These guys are beasts when it comes to mechanical filtration. AC500 + foam + filter floss + rinse/change every 1.5 weeks.

d)drill a hole in the bottom of the tank and use a drip filter. (cheap and it works but a huge hassle) I personally don't recommend this.

e)change your sand to gravel and place the intake of a powerhead all the way into the bottom of the gravel. This will suck the waste into the gravel and then send it to a filter intake.

I think a, or c would be the best choies


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I have a fluval g6, eheim pro3. I need more mechanical filtration cuz these little buggers are messy eater and poop at day lol.


You should just replace one of your current filters with a Fluval FX5. It contains 6 sponges for the best mechanical filtration and has a ton of flow to make sure all that particulate ends up in the filter quickly.

I have 2 90 gallon tanks filled with Cichlids and both run a Rena XP3 and a Fluval FX5.

Works great.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with Paul. Setup a FX5 and sell off one of the other filters. I really doubt you need three filters unless you are severely overstocked. Don't get me wrong, I have three on a 120g right now but that's because I like my water crystal clear. I know it's kind of overkill and probably a waste of hydro.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am going to be quite overstocked so I need these two canisters for biological filtration. I was wondering how much clearance the penguin 350 needs at the back of the tank. I have 3.7", can anyone measure their 350 and see if I have enough room?


----------

